

Show HN: Share and discover apps, books, movies and TV shows with your friends - skrebbel
https://izooble.com

======
skrebbel
Hi all! I'm one of the developers of this app. Our short-term goal is to make
it easy and fun to discuss all kinds of products with your friends and with
people who's opinion your find interesting.

In the long term, we want to improve searching for products by sorting the
results based on the opinion of the people in your social network, instead of
over-SEO's pageranks.

We worked hard on this app, and we're pretty happy about how far we already
got (although there's plenty work left!). We have hardly started doing a real
marketing effort yet, yet we have some promising organic growth.

If you have any questions or feedback, we'd love to hear it!

